# Hang on refugium



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

Got some question regarding hang on refugium on my ad: http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=28697 from some one in kijiji. 
Are these hang on refugium actually hang on the back of the tank like like those aquaclear filter? can't really see how this one work: http://www.marinedepot.com/CPR_AquaFuge_2_Hang_on_Refugium_Hang_On_Refugiums_Sumps-CPR-CR1721-FIRFEB-vi.html


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

some of these refugium is actually quite large 7 gal I guess they can be hung


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

8.3454 pounds per U.S. gallon.

7 gal = 58.4178 lbs, maybe add a few more pound for the sand, which is heavier than water close to 65lbs? hung on the back glass that is some crazy strong fixture.


----------

